# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  French Bistro Recommendation

## Theresa

Any suggestions?  Not interested in a Balthazar-like "scene," just a taste of Paris in New York.

----------


## JEK

L'Express     http://newyork.citysearch.com/profile/7087341/

Odeon  http://www.theodeonrestaurant.com/

----------


## Toni

We ate at Jubilee on East 54th St. last September and loved it...


Jubilee

----------


## JEK

http://www.jubileeny.com/contact.html

Another good choice. A little more white table cloth than the other two.

----------


## Theresa

Thank you JEK and Toni.

I reserved Jubilee.  (Un)fortunately, we will be in town for Valentine's day.  I'm interested in an enjoyable pre-theater dinner.  Jubilee is offering a special prix-fixe V day dinner.  I hope it's as good as the regular menu appears to be!

----------


## abc

You may want to consider Marseille.  It is in the theatre district and likely has a pretheater menu.  We have enjoyed several meals there  Marseille Website

----------


## Jeanette

I second the recommendation for Marseille.  If not for dinner, then for brunch the next morning.  I love it!

----------


## GayleR

Cafe des Artistes - beautiful, romantic room

Cafe Un Deux Trois - large and noisy

Rue 57 - very casual, good food, very busy

----------


## Theresa

Thank you JEK and Toni for your suggestion that we dine at Jubilee.  Seeking a pre-theater dinner with French flair, I was a bit skeptical when I called to make a reservation and was asked if I was aware that the date I wished to reserve was Valentine

----------


## amyb

It sounds like you  did splendidly while in NY. Now I want to wish you a very Happy Birthday. Amy

----------


## tim

Theresa,

Have a wonderful Birthday!

----------


## Theresa

Thank you Tim and Amy!

----------

